# Going to Thailand,need info on where to live.



## green0153 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi great forum,
I'm looking for a change of scenery because of a recent death in the family.

I would like to rent a room or house (depends on the price) on the coast of Thailand.
Don't know what are the options other than Bangkok. 

Could somebody point me out to a thread with the info on different places since I can't find it please.

Thanks,Igor


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Thailand Locations*

Igor:

Open the "search" tab, located on the center green bar and enter keywords "Thailand Locations".

This will give you many threads - happy reading and good luck with your search.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

this thread is on coast living and there's some good lists there of things to consider before making the commitment to any one place - esp post 12.
While there is a lot of coast, have to say there is a lot of unattractive coast I wouldn't want to live at/near.


----------



## peterteh (Jul 23, 2012)

you can go tripadvisor or lonelypanel or google search. at there have a lot of useful information


----------

